# Classic Synth Film Scores



## synthpunk (Aug 1, 2017)

Matt shares his top 10. Did he miss any obvious ones, what are yours?

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/synths/top-10-classic-synth-film-scores/


----------



## Farkle (Aug 1, 2017)

I would add Ladyhawke (Alan Parsons Project), the Thing (John Carpenter) and Logan's Run (Goldsmith) to that list.

Mike


----------



## Saxer (Aug 1, 2017)

Dune - Toto
Witness - Maurice Jarre


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 1, 2017)

Thief - Tangerine Dream. Especially for the safe-breaking opening scene.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorcerer-Tangerine Dream


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 1, 2017)

Stevie Wonder and Tonto The Secret Life of Plants

Pat Metheny-Lyle Mays-David Bowie The Falcon & The Snowman

Trent Reznor-Atticus Ross The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 2, 2017)

Maurice Jarre - Witness


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 2, 2017)

"The Hunger" 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085701/


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 2, 2017)

Got to get me some Goblin!


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 2, 2017)

Some of my favourites on Matt's list and the ones mentioned here.

Here are some more from the 80s.

Firestarter - Tangerine Dream.
A Nightmare on Elm Street - Charles Berstein.
The Thing - Ennio Morricone.


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 2, 2017)

Starman. The fact that it's actually a really good movie might be cheating though...


----------



## zolhof (Aug 2, 2017)

Tron, Clockwork Orange and The Shining by Wendy Carlos.

2014's It Follows by Rich Vreeland (Disasterpeace) was a pleasant surprise. Awesome movie and score.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 2, 2017)

Wendy Carlo's TRON was amazing

e


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 2, 2017)

zolhof said:


> Tron, Clockwork Orange and The Shining by Wendy Carlos.
> 
> 2014's It Follows by Rich Vreeland (Disasterpeace) was a pleasant surprise. Awesome movie and score.


 I Love Fez's score by Vreeland. And most of the synths were done with Massive. He even does a video here where he shows how he created the synth sounds. Well worth the watch


----------



## ysnyvz (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 2, 2017)

"Black Rain"-Hans Zimmer


----------



## murderbagmitch (Aug 2, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


>




absolute classic!

Gots to love The Running Man theme: 

And come on T1:


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 2, 2017)

ed buller said:


> Wendy Carlo's TRON was amazing
> 
> e



Wow!!! Totally forgot about Tron. Superb score.


----------



## MisteR (Aug 2, 2017)

Second TRON and Witness.


----------



## IFM (Aug 2, 2017)

I totally agree with 2 and 1. Tangerine Dream has a large number of soundtracks that would be worthy. The Keep comes to mind.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 21, 2017)

Wendy Carlos for sure. I also think Reznor and Ross do great stuff, I especially like the Dragon Tattoo soundtrack.


----------

